
Jaron Lanier Fixes the Internet - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/09/23/opinion/data-privacy-jaron-lanier.html
======
joshiefishbein
In essence, this short video series seems to recap the main ideas in Lanier's
book Who Owns the Future:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_Owns_the_Future%3F](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_Owns_the_Future%3F)

~~~
dawg-
I expect the vast majority of people on HN to be familiar with Lanier and
already have an opinion on him, but for those few who are not I will highly
recommend his writing. I love this book in particular. It presents itself as
more serious and scholarly than it actually is, which is where most of the
criticism comes from. The most valuable part is Lanier's insight into Silicon
Valley culture from the 80's and 90's. The economics behind his plan are not
rigorous, nor are they meant to be. He writes from an intensely personal
perspective - perhaps at times leaning a little too heavily on his beloved
music industry to predict where the rest of the internet is going. But I like
that he doesn't compromise on who he is, he doesn't try to be an economist or
a social scientist when all he is is a highly accomplished dreamer, innovator,
and creative thinker. All in all, it's a pleasure to spend a few hundred pages
inside his head.

